# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Rifle ranges near Hawkes Bay

## MSTA57

Hey all. 

I've recently moved back to Hastings and am wanting to know if or where any rifle ranges are located? I haven't shot anything over 50 metres so far while living in Sydney. But I do want to start getting into longer distant shooting. 

All help is kindly appreciated. 

Thank you

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have a few ranges now and can shoot past 2000yrds

Send me a pm and we can get out and have some fun shooting at distance

----------


## Gibo

> I have a few ranges now and can shoot past 2000yrds
> 
> Send me a pm and we can get out and have some fun shooting at distance


50M straight to 2000 yards  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## 6x47

The Hawkes Bay Rifle Club have a 300 and 600yd range at Paki Paki just out of Hastings. It is an NRA template range which means (amongst other things) you need a known zero to shoot, the rifle can only have a closed bolt when it is "in the shoulder" ( or on a rest) and the bolt must be removed before exiting the mound. You are restricted in power to ?4000 Joules ME, ie no big boomers like .338L. The club uses Silver Mountain electronic targets so you see your bullet strike immediately on your tablet screen.

As you can imagine, it is not for someone who wants to sight in their rifle on a casual basis. If you are interested in having a go, contact the Secr : marshall.les@xtra.co.nz.
Club rifles and ammo are available for a nominal amount.

----------


## Dundee

I have a 200metre and 500 set up if you are passing through D'Vagas.

----------


## P38

MSTA57

The Kopanga Rifle Club have a range (100m) out the back of Havelock North that they share with the Kopanga Pistol Club, same club just different shooting days.

The Rifle day is always the second Sunday of each month and the Pistol Day is the 4th Sunday ..... i.e. tomorrow.

The Phoenix Pistol Club has a range (200m) out near Whirinaki.

They meet 2nd and last Sunday of the Month .... i.e. tomorrow.

Just turn up at either range, Introduce yourself and check them out.

Both clubs ranges are controlled by a range officer or two and you must obey their commands at all times.

Both Clubs allow non members to shoot, for a $5-6 fee  :Have A Nice Day:  

Both clubs will ask you to join after your third visit if they like the look of you.

PM me if your keen and I'll give you the details on where the ranges are and contact details.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## marky123

> I have a few ranges now and can shoot past 2000yrds
> 
> Send me a pm and we can get out and have some fun shooting at distance


2000 yds ....never shot at 2000yds before...

----------


## Dundee

> 2000 yds ....never shot at 2000yds before...


Yeah that is a bloody long retrieve. :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> 2000 yds ....never shot at 2000yds before...


After seeing your recent efforts with your NEA I recon you'd hit a gong at 2k no sweat Mark.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Kurt

Anyone shooting next weekend somewhere I can sight/break in my rifle?

----------


## Dundee

I think I are shooting a lamb for @P38 next weekend :Grin:

----------


## P38

> I think I are shooting a lamb for @P38 next weekend


Hope not  @Dundee.  :Sad: 

Unless of course the little lamb becomes enraged and charges you that is.  :Wink: 

I was thinking, maybe you'd just get up close and personal with a very sharp knife and bob's your uncle.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Bloody townies  :Grin:   Where is the sport rolling out to the hay paddock where all these sheep are eating it down faster than I kill em.

Calling "here Roast!"   "here Roast" And he comes running up for a cuddle and ya slit its throat. :ORLY: 

This lamb is a ribbon winner at two competitions :Grin:   This one deserves the respect of a Sniper :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Bloody townies   Where is the sport rolling out to the hay paddock where all these sheep are eating it down faster than I kill em.
> 
> Calling "here Roast!"   "here Roast" And he comes running up for a cuddle and ya slit its throat.
> 
> This lamb is a ribbon winner at two competitions  This one deserves the respect of a Sniper


Hahahaha

Bloody typical Ex Army Grunt  .... gotta poke holes in everything they see.... including the Little Lambs.  :Wink: 

It'll be called Spit Roast shortly after it leaves your place @Dundee and It would impress my VIP Guests more if there was a distinct lack of "Visible Sniper Holes" in it while it is slowly rotating over the coals.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Hahahaha
> 
> Bloody typical Ex Army Grunt  .... gotta poke holes in everything they see.... including the Little Lambs. 
> 
> It'll be called Spit Roast shortly after it leaves your place @Dundee and It would impress my VIP Guests more if there was a distinct lack of "Visible Sniper Holes" in it while it is slowly rotating over the coals. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Snipers put one hole in the head :Grin:   Hungry guests if they are going to eat 'Roasts' head lol. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Anyone shooting next weekend somewhere I can sight/break in my rifle?


Where you based Kurt? Could arrange something down here.

----------


## Kurt

I'm in Napier

----------


## Dundee

Got a 200 yrd and 500yrd plates on the ranch if you get stuck.

----------


## MSTA57

Thanks everyone. 

To the ones offering up there shooting areas I will definitely take you up on the offers at some stage soonish. 

Just going to sight rifles in as the came over with us from Australia with us.

----------


## MSTA57

> Got a 200 yrd and 500yrd plates on the ranch if you get stuck.


Hey Dundee. 
I'm not sure how to pm. 
But when would be a good time to have a shoot?
Would you have a shorter tange to test out .22 rifles? 25-50 metres?

Also what's the best way to contact you? I'm in Hastings

----------


## Dundee

PM sent if you are coming down see if @Kurt wants to come down too. :Wink: 

Did I mention the Range fee :ORLY:

----------


## P38

> PM sent if you are coming down see if @Kurt wants to come down too.
> 
> *Did I mention the Range fee*


Hahahahaha

Let me guess ........

Brown Bombers?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## BRADS

> PM sent if you are coming down see if @Kurt wants to come down too.
> 
> Did I mention the Range fee


We have a decent range here it's free to use.....doesn't have a drunk midget running around on it either :Have A Nice Day:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> We have a decent range here it's free to use.....doesn't have a drunk midget running around on it either 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was pulling there tit thats what I do :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## MSTA57

Also guys. Am wondering what's the lagalities on sighting in rifles at the river or what not?

----------


## BRADS

> Also guys. Am wondering what's the lagalities on sighting in rifles at the river or what not?


We are having an informal forum shoot here tomorrow, You can sight your rifle in if needed.
Pm me if your keen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LiQuidAce

I'm keen to learn more about firearms and shooting in general. I know Kurt from another forum, he got me in contact with Les from the pakipaki range. Just wondering if its alright if i came down tomorrow? Kurt mentioned there was a club rifle I could borrow/use in exchange for $20 fee? I'm 23 (on the 21st feb), zero criminal history, currently in the process of joining the police force. Organising my firearms license at the moment as well.

----------


## Dundee

> I'm keen to learn more about firearms and shooting in general. I know Kurt from another forum, he got me in contact with Les from the pakipaki range. Just wondering if its alright if i came down tomorrow? Kurt mentioned there was a club rifle I could borrow/use in exchange for $20 fee? I'm 23 (on the 21st feb), zero criminal history, currently in the process of joining the police force. Organising my firearms license at the moment as well.


Sounds like you on acid :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:   Send Brads a pm he will wake up in the morning :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## LiQuidAce

on acid :O? Don't think that would go down well with the recruitment guys ahahaa.

----------


## Dundee

Welcome to the forum LQA :Grin:      Get there for a  shoot

----------


## LiQuidAce

Definitely, got some reading to do first. Knowing basic rules and procedures will go a long way. Don't want to do something that causes problems from day 1 lol. Cheers for the welcome  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kurt

I think our next shoot at Paki Paki is 9am on the 22nd. Just email Les a few days before

----------

